# Sunn 190L Power Cord Repair



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I am repairing a friend's Sunn head. The power cord got cut when it got caught in a dock door. Since it's a 3-prong cord, I thought it would be an easy repair. However, when I opened it up, I found the dreaded black electrical tape inside, on one end of a capacitor that looks like it used to connect to the middle lug of the polarity switch. Maybe a misguided attempt to take out a "death cap"?

Picture:



Looking for comments before I remove the cap completely. What was it for?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup...looks like it. You can just snip that sucker off.


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

buckaroobanzai said:


> I am repairing a friend's Sunn head. The power cord got cut when it got caught in a dock door. Since it's a 3-prong cord, I thought it would be an easy repair. However, when I opened it up, I found the dreaded black electrical tape inside, on one end of a capacitor that looks like it used to connect to the middle lug of the polarity switch. Maybe a misguided attempt to take out a "death cap"?
> 
> Picture:
> 
> ...


i would be worried more about the ancient filter caps this amp needs a tech to do a proper cap job. And I would do it sooner than later.


----------

